# صلاة رائعة الى العذراء مريم تقال في الضيقات



## مسيحي و أفتخر (2 يوليو 2008)

†أيتها الفائق قدسها والدة الأله خلصينا†
ايتها السيدة النقية البريئة من العيوب يا من ولدت
المخلص الفادي وبقيت بكر عذراء نسألك برأفة
أبنك وشفاعة القديسن أن تخلصيني من
كل رجز و شدة و غضب يثورو علينا 
و اهلينا في يوم الأدانة الرهيب
ان نستحق ملكوت أبنك الحبيب
يسوع المسيح الذي ينبغي
له كل تمجيد و أكرام و سجود
مع أبيه الذي لا بدء له وروحه الكلي قدسه الصالح و الصانع الحياة
الأن و كل أوان و ألى دهر الداهرين أمين

                                                                                        †صلوات أمنا مريم معكم جميعا†






                                                                   عليها أشرف السلام


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (3 يوليو 2008)

امين
الرب يساعد كل متضايق
شكرا عالصلاة​


----------

